
Asa Dotzler: Firefox and more: why do they think this is OK? - 3ds
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2010/11/why_do_they_think_th.html
======
Travis
Anyone else get weird back button behavior when visiting this site? I clicked
"back" but nothing happened. When I looked at my recent history, there were
3-4 entries for the site. Anyone else get this issue?

